# Hyronimus Goats waiting thread (2019)



## Mmhyronimus

I figured I'd make a waiting threat for this year. My first due aren't due til Feb, but I figured I would get this started!

First up is Ginger Ann! She will be 2yo on Feb 4. Her due date is Feb 2. She is a FF. So far no udder, but she sure is poofy! 
View attachment 142999

View attachment 142995
View attachment 142997
View attachment 143001


Next up is Sugar, who is Ginger's grandma. She is 6yo and she is an amazing doe. She had triplets last year, so I have a feeling she probably will this year too. Her due date is Feb 15- but I think it will be earlier since I had the bucks escape a couple times at the new farm and I think she got bred earlier. She is starting to grow her udder and is HUGE! 
View attachment 143003
View attachment 143005
View attachment 143007


Next is Smores. She is a 3yo full Alpine and all attitude. This is her 2nd kidding- but hopefully she will have live kids this year. Last year she had a single stillborn. She doesnt have an udder yet but last year she didn't fill up til the day before she popped. Her due date is Feb 15th.
View attachment 143009
View attachment 143011


I have more to add to this list, but these 3 are my first of the year. I have 3 more for Feb but haven't gotten the pictures taken yet! Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove

Couldn't get the photo links to work but wishing you easy healthy kiddings all around!


----------



## Lstein

Yea, photos aren't working for me either but best of luck!


----------



## toth boer goats

Photo error.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Ok, I'm gonna try to reattach all the pics to a new message then.
Ginger






























Sugar























Smores


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Granger is 4yo and this is her 2nd kidding. She had twins last year. She is also a daughter of Sugar. Her due date is also Feb 15. And she has a very tiny udder just barely starting.


----------



## toth boer goats

All looking good.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Chocolate Chip had a little doeling! She was kind of a last minute surprise. Didn't realize she was pregnant until about a week ago when she started growing a little udder. Thought she was going to be due in a couple weeks but guess not.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Congrats on your surprise! Snickerdoodle?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Dwarf Dad said:


> Congrats on your surprise! Snickerdoodle?


Yes, congratulations what a wonderful surprise!
I love the name snickerdoodle for her it fits perfectly lol!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

The second in a long line of cookies!


----------



## minibarn

Congratulations that's a fun surprise!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww


----------



## Mmhyronimus

We had another little doeling born today! FF Cashmere had no issues except having issues getting the kid to latch on. She has the split teats on both side so it took a bit for baby to catch onto eating. 









So far our count is:

Does: 2
Bucks: 0

And I was hoping for a buck heavy year. Oh well, I have time. Guessing Sugar or Smores will be next. Both with unknown dates. Both of dairy lines so hard to tell with their udders. Ginger is past her first due date so we are going with her 2nd next week. Jezebel and Granger are my 2 other mysteries, but I think Jezebel will go before Ginger or Granger.


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Ginger had twins. I was up most of the night with her since she wouldn't stop screaming. She is a VERY spoiled bottle baby. She finally kidded at 830/9am. 1 orange headed girl and 1 traditional dark headed boy.














And the girl is very much her mother's daughter- she screams a lot. No inside voice for her. She delivered the girl with no issues but I had to help with the boy- he was breech. Now for her milk to come in... I really don't want bottle babies. Ginger was my niece's show goat and spoiled rotten as a kid.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## Mmhyronimus

I just called the vet on Ginger. I thought she was dropping a bag and she just dropped a blood clot the size of the baby goat.


----------



## toth boer goats

Looks like normal afterbirth to me, completely normal.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

toth boer goats said:


> Looks like normal afterbirth to me, completely normal.


It's not afterbirth. Its literally a solid clot. I picked it up. It felt like holding a lung. (Squishy meat feeling if you havent.) She still has the afterbirth hanging out of her.


----------



## Jubillee

It doesn't look like a mumified baby or anything related to a dead kid?


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Jubillee said:


> It doesn't look like a mumified baby or anything related to a dead kid?


No. Just like a giant blood clot.


----------



## toth boer goats

May be clean our, not sure but I answered you in another thread in detail.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/bleeding-goat.202885/#post-2203721


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Sugar had triplets tonight! 2 white bucklings and 1 paint doeling!








Had to help on all 3. 1st boy presented head only. 2nd boy was also head only. And the doeling was breech. Kinda glad I was home sick from work tonight to help. Sugar isnt the nicest mama I have- especially during kidding. She likes to bite and headbutt- which with her 16in horns is dangerous. Normally she is sweet just not during kidding.

2 more to go this month, I think. Just Smores and Jezebel. I think Granger is going to hold over to March but I never know with her. Last year I didn't know she was pregnant til she kidded since she was a FF (5yo and had fertility issues, same as her twin) and she didn't bag til just hours before.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Glad you were home to help.
Take care of yourself, the goats are depending on you.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Yikes- today has been a nightmare. It is currently freezing so I've been moving some kids in.








So Jezebel kidded tonight. 1 buckling 1doeling. Both kids are inside. They ate from mom then I brought them in since they were shivering and their temps were dropping.








Sugar is down sick. She is the one that kidded triplets yesterday. Not positive exactly- Thinking milk fever maybe? Breathing hard. Shivering badly. Doesnt want to get up. No appetite. Seems almost bloated?







Gave her electrolytes mixed with some nutri-drench. I have no calcium that I could find except tums. Crushed up 4 tums in the electrolytes. Her eyes are red so not anemic. Moved her and her kids inside.

I have to get up to go to work in 5 hrs so this is going to be a very short night.  My highlight is that my niece is out here to help me. She might be only 12 but she is more help than noone.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Glad you got help and hope it all turns out good for Sugar and the other twins


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Sugar passed away this morning before the vet's office opened. Now I will have bottle triplets as well as Ginger's twins as a bottle babies. I'm going to miss Sugar. She was one of the original does from when my FatherinLaw started the herd 8 years ago. She seemed fine yesterday morning before I went to work at noon, but was doing so poorly last night. At least she passed surrounded by her kids and her sister Coconut.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Sorry you lost Sugar. Is your niece able to stay a while and help?


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Dwarf Dad said:


> Sorry you lost Sugar. Is your niece able to stay a while and help?


Ya. She is with me til Monday. Ginger is her goat so she wanted a whole weekend with her kids. She get to get a whole lot of baby time now this weekend. Since Sugar was Gingers grandma, my niece is claiming all the kids and going to help make me a lamb bar for them all. 
I just have 1 problem- so Ginger wants to be near her kids. Like she is a great mom just no milk. I want to leave her with all the kids- she has taken over watching Sugars kids with no issues at all- but Ginger herself was a bottle baby. It's impossible to bottle feed any kid in front of her since SHE wants to bottle. Should I put the lamb bar in a separate stall and just move all the kids when it is meal time or do I just put enough nipples on it for all of the kids plus Ginger? She absolutely freaks if we take the kids out of her site to bottle feed them. I've never seen a 2yo bottle baby that is so obsessed with a bottle at that age. I'm kind of grasping for ideas at this point.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Hmmmm. Make lambar with five nipples and lure her to another stall with a bottle?
Could she be lacking calcium and drinking milk to make up for it?


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Dwarf Dad said:


> Hmmmm. Make lambar with five nipples and lure her to another stall with a bottle?
> Could she be lacking calcium and drinking milk to make up for it?


She thinks all bottles are for her. She even will randomly grab an empty drench syringe from someone if they are holding it near her. And giving her oral meds is amazing. She will even eat iron pills and copper boluses out of my hand. She thinks everything is a treat for her. Did I mention she is EXTREMELY spoiled?

The lambar will probably end up with 6 on it- I'm probably going to end up pulling Jezebel's buckling since he is having issues eating from mom. He latches good when he can find the nipple. It's the finding the nipple part that he is having issues with. He will suck right next to it, yell because he can't find it, find it and suck, then let go and yell because he found it, then not be able to find it again.  He is going to be a pain, I can already see it. And his sister just screams constantly. She is the noisiest goat I've ever seen. She makes all my other goats seem completely mute. I can hear her in the house when she is 500ft from me in another building. Boy does she have some lungs on her.

Is it summer yet?


----------



## Goat_Scout

Are you planning on leaving the lambar with the kids all day (then cleaning it out at night)? If so, can you make a kind of large creep feeder thing in the stall, so that the kids can get to the lambar, but not her?

Or, tie her to post and give her grain while her kids are drinking bottles or drinking from the lambar. She'll probably still want a bottle more than grain, but once she realizes that she can't have a bottle, she should settle down and get used to the routine.

And I am so, so sorry you lost Sugar.  :hug::hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so sorry.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Well, we got Sugar buried. No new kids today. We put all the bottle kids in a pen in the house. Ginger is still in the house, but not in the pen. My niece Amanda is in 7th Heaven playing with all the kids.








Sugar's white bucklings are silly. They love giving kisses and took to the bottle almost instantly. Her doeling- who we named Brown Sugar after her mom- is the sweetest little thing. But she will grab the bottle out of any of the other kids mouths as fast as she can. 
We have been bringing Jezebel's twins inside. We brought them in last night and they spent part of the day outside with her. We have been hauling them back and forth so they can eat from her but be inside and stay warm. It's so cold out. I debated bringing in my other 2 kids- Cashmere's and Choc Chip's doelings. But I put coats on them. I dont have enough small coats for then all.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

You are lucky to have one that will take all medication. Good thing there aren't any of those glass coke bottles around, she may adopt it.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Granger had a little doeling today! She is so thick! Thought Granger was going to have twins, but no- just the single.

Just 2 left to kid this month.







Smores could go any day now. I think she is waiting for the snow storm tonight/tomorrow. She is having fun mothering the cats that sleep in her pen. She gives them kisses and snuggles with them. She is so silly. She usually has 1-3 in her pen.








Nautical is my other one left. Her stomach is so tight. Pretty sure if she has twins, they are squished in there. She doesnt want anyone to touch her tummy or anywhere else on her. Hopefully she kids easily. She is another FF.








I made a little lamb bar for the bottle kids. It's only 2 nipples. I couldn't use the red Pritchard for it. They kept leaking constantly. So I put some lamb nipples I had on it. They dont leak. A couple of the kids are figuring it out. Still feed using a bottle so 3 can eat at a time. It's been fun with this many kids in the house but I am totally ready for it to warm up so all of them can go outside. 9 goats is still way to many.


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Real stocky doeling that Granger had, pretty, too. I don't know, a dozen in the house sounds like a good number.lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice kids.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Well, sadness here. We lost Jezebels boy. We put him out with mom to eat for a bit with a coat on. Checked him 20 mins later and he was laying on his side struggling to breathe. Brought him inside- he was freezing. Tried to warm him up but it didn't help. He was a lot smaller than his sister. Poor little man.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry you lost him.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Smores had twins- the brown spot is a doeling and the gray is a buckling. Her udder is almost too big for them to eat. She is wonderful size for hand milking but her teats are almost as big as her kids heads. But they are figuring it out.


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Sorry you lost Jezebels buckling.

Congratulations on the two new kids!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Well, I'm done with kidding for this month!
Nautical had a huge buckling tonight.







He is 12.5 lbs. He is about 1/3 of his mom's size. I know we have had a bigger kid born before but he is huge compared to his mama. 
We had some complications when he was born. He was fighting for breathe when we found him. His teeth are red and his face is still really swollen. Took about 3 hours to get him on his feet and he still is having issues standing and eating. But time will tell.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Nautical and her kid went out to the barn today. He is up and yelling and eating from mom. His teeth are still red and his face is still a little swollen(think bottlejaw), but he was up and chasing mom. 
That leaves me with Coconut, Ginger, Ginger's twins, and Sugar's triplets in the house. Going to see if I can get Ginger and her twins moved out to the barn tomorrow. That all depends on weather since we are supposed to get another 3-6 inches of white crap tonight.
I dont mind having the goats in the house but Ginger and Coconut are driving my hubby crazy. They dumped 3 cups of milk replacer tonight trying to steal the kids milk from the lambar. He was not happy at all. Ginger technically has no reason to be in the house currently but I dont know how well she will do by herself with her kids. She doesnt have the milk for them and she gets grumpy if they keep trying to eat after she tells them no. But if I take her to where she can't see them, she freaks out. I'll just have to try tomorrow.


----------



## Treva Brodt

Goats taking over the house, said no one ever! I know it sounds a little crazy but we bought a property with a single wide mobile home on it. We decided to keep it for a bunk house and build in front. I wasn't fond of the idea but now I'm glad we did. When my cousin started raising goats they built in a living area in the barn and I thought they were going a little overboard. And yet, here we are. It sure is nice to have a microwave and working fridge when you're doing the night shift.


----------



## Sfgwife

Mmhyronimus said:


> Well, we got Sugar buried. No new kids today. We put all the bottle kids in a pen in the house. Ginger is still in the house, but not in the pen. My niece Amanda is in 7th Heaven playing with all the kids.
> View attachment 147507
> 
> Sugar's white bucklings are silly. They love giving kisses and took to the bottle almost instantly. Her doeling- who we named Brown Sugar after her mom- is the sweetest little thing. But she will grab the bottle out of any of the other kids mouths as fast as she can.
> We have been bringing Jezebel's twins inside. We brought them in last night and they spent part of the day outside with her. We have been hauling them back and forth so they can eat from her but be inside and stay warm. It's so cold out. I debated bringing in my other 2 kids- Cashmere's and Choc Chip's doelings. But I put coats on them. I dont have enough small coats for then all.


For my dogs i get child or baby sized sweatshirts or long sleeved shirts and cut the sleeves to fit. They work and are cheaper than dog coats.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Guess i am not inventive, i feed all my bottle kids with a cheap bottle and nipple from dollar tree. Cheap enough i can just toss


----------



## Mmhyronimus

I have coats for some of them. I just don't have quite enough for them all. The farm we used to be at had heated buildings and running water. I miss the old place, but not the chaos that came with them. When we moved this fall, I literally had to start from square 1- but with 70 goats. I lucked out and got to keep the pens (thankfully) and kept the buckets. We made new fence line feeders and got to keep the hay feeders. But since the property is new and we are still figuring out everything here, it has been a large learning curve.

I have a small lambar and I have been bottle feeding too. It's hard when you have 5 kids that all want to eat at the same time and all seem to think that they are starving since they haven't eaten in 5 minutes. Up until this last fall, I didn't have any bottle kids. I had been very lucky for the last 2 years to have does that took good care of the kids. 

Somedays, I feel like I am way out of my element and totally lost. Other days, I trudge along and figure things out. Luckily this batch of kidding hasn't been too bad- just the couple freak outs with Ginger, Nautical and losing Sugar. I'm hoping next months kiddings will be better. The weather is what is throwing me so much. It's so much colder (at least that's what it feels like to me) than normal and the weather is more chaotic.


----------



## Treva Brodt

Don't feel bad. I use dollar tree bottles as well. I have miniature goats and the baby nipple is more the size of the nanny goats teats. I'm not making clothes for mine yet, but we ran electric to the shed for water buckets and heat lamps. This summer we dig a water line. :clapping:


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I can imagine the uproar with all of the goats in the house. And being one , I can feel for your husband. 
We are on side lines, cheering you on and also hoping next month's kidding is better for you.


----------



## The goat girl

Mmhyronimus said:


> Well, sadness here. We lost Jezebels boy. We put him out with mom to eat for a bit with a coat on. Checked him 20 mins later and he was laying on his side struggling to breathe. Brought him inside- he was freezing. Tried to warm him up but it didn't help. He was a lot smaller than his sister. Poor little man.


that's not good! sad day.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Is it spring yet? 7 inches of snow. And it is still falling. They are saying 9 inches by 3pm. This is on top of the 5 that we got Sat.


----------



## Mmhyronimus




----------



## Becky Carlson

Mmhyronimus said:


> Sugar passed away this morning before the vet's office opened. Now I will have bottle triplets as well as Ginger's twins as a bottle babies. I'm going to miss Sugar. She was one of the original does from when my FatherinLaw started the herd 8 years ago. She seemed fine yesterday morning before I went to work at noon, but was doing so poorly last night. At least she passed surrounded by her kids and her sister Coconut.


 Sorry You Lost Sugar,& Jezebel's little boy.. It is hard to loose on of the girls.. I lost one for to cougar attack in 2017. & then a little buckling last year.. he was unable to breath.... he went fairly quickly. with momma by his side...sorry for your loss... I hope the snow goes away soon for you and yours..... Congrats on the rest of Your herd... &#8230;.:run: mine won't be here until May.. we here late in the season, soon.. though they will be here... 3 does...


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Mmhyronimus said:


> View attachment 147957


I will not answer that.lol We are going from heat for two days, to no heat needed for two days, to AC ffor two days. Rain three out of those six days. Very green around here.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Well, I had a sad surprise on Monday. Crystal who I thought was due for end of March kidded. Sadly I didn't find the kid in time. It was -10 outside and the kid was frozen solid when I found her. 
I did move my 1 other doe into the barn that was bred the same time as her just in case. That would be Mama Llama. She is one my amazing moms. She had triplets 2 yrs ago- none lived and she ended up crippled for 6wks with a pinched nerve in her back. I worked with her and she made a full recovery. When we bred her last year, she gifted us with quads! She is quite a bit smaller this year so I'm hoping only twins. I dont think I could handle any more bottle kids.

Sugar's triplets are still in the house. They are being silly most of the time.














Today Brown Sugar decided to climb on the freezer and freak me out. Silly kid.

Ginger went out to the barn because I couldn't stand her constantly yelling in the house. She is probably the most vocal goat in the world. She is so noisy! Since she has very little milk still, I am bottle feeding her twins.







They get to spend the day outside with her in the barn and then come inside at night.








All 5 kids are growing big and strong. Sugar's kids all seem to think the 2 ft tall pen they are in is for jumping over. Once it warms up ALOT more, I will send them to the barn during the day, but we are in for another cold snap.

And 1 more fun pic for tonight-







Stubbs is really loving snuggling with the pigs. Not sure what she is going to do when we finally go get them butchered. Probably cry since she is losing her heated bed.


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

We are on countdown for our next group! These are due between March 27 and April 3!















First up- Dakota, Full Boer Yearling FF. Still not much of an udder yet. Thinking single.















Butterscotch- Full Alpine Yearling FF- her udder keeps getting bigger daily- thinking twins.















Carmel- Full Boer Yearling FF. Udder is looking good. Thinking twins.















Mama Llama- Full boer- 4yo- I am praying only twins. Her 1st set was triplets, her 2nd set was quads! Please only twins!! She isnt as big as she was with quads but I'm praying hard!















Cormeum- Boer mix yearling- FF. Little udder- thinking single.















Katria- Boer mix yearling- FF. Bigger udder than her twin Cormeum. Thinking twins since she is alot bigger than her twin.

And I have 1 more I don't have pics for yet.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

We are with you.
Are you staying dry?


----------



## SalteyLove

Wow Dakota looks like a big yearling! Best wishes for all those upcoming births. I have 5 due during the same period.


----------



## SalteyLove

Would love to see photos of how Granger's doeling and Nautical's buckling are growing! 
Are they all sired by the same buck? Have a photo? Is this group you are waiting on this week the same buck too?


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Dwarf Dad said:


> We are with you.
> Are you staying dry?


We are trying to stay dry. It's been hard. My outside pens are all swamped. The shack with my bigger breeding goats had water in it for a couple days but its slowly drying out.

Most of these are out of Smokey- except Mama Llama and Oreo (that I haven't put photos up yet)- those are out of Mitch.
Granger's and Nautical's and all the rest are out of my buck Mitch- except Cashmere's black headed is out of Smokey. I will try to get new pictures up of all of those. 
And sadly I lost one of Sugars bottle bucklings yesterday. I think he bloated.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Since I never did post pictures of my bucks-
View attachment 151361
Smokey (was 1yo in Oct)







Mitch (unknown age- part of the inherited group, but I'd guess about 4/5)

All kids got 1st CDT and tags on 3/16. I will put 1mo weights for all of them(weight#).














Granger and her doeling(21#)- there is something off with her doelings back leg. The joint almost seems to be double. It's hard to explain. It bends normally but she stands weird and the joint seems really thick.








Chocolate Chip and her daughter Snickerdoodle(20#).








Smores and her daughter Mia(17#). I sold her buckling as a bottle buckling last weekend. The 2 were milking her past healthy. (He was 25# at 1mo old!)








Jezebel and her daughter Dancer(22#).








Nautical and buckling Chubby Bunny(22#).

And I will add more in another post.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Cashmere and her daughter Bebette(20#). Bebe is such a sweetheart and loves to be petted and played with. She definitely looks like her daddy Smokey. And she thinks she's really smart because she can balance on mama and look out of her pen.








Ginger's twins Princess Jane (19#) and Prince Freddie (18#) are both little butterballs. Very spoiled and Princess looks just like her mama Ginger.















Brown Sugar (15#) and Snowman (18#) are hyper kids. It's hard to get a picture since they are always running or wiggling. Brown Sugar thinks it is funny to jump the 3.5ft panels to come find me if I am not bringing the bottle to her fast enough. Very spoiled little ones.

And some random photos around the yard- lots of mud everywhere and nothing to do with it. It's supposed to be over 60 today with a 10-15mph wind, so I'm hoping it will dry out. Most of the pasture is still under water so goats can't go out.I bogged down the trailer and got it stuck this weekend, and blew the 4wd out of truck trying to get it out. Needless to say, the trailer is still stuck. Wonderful clay/dirt soil. Looks dry but sink like quicksand. Too wet to try to clean outside, even though it is nice and warm.


----------



## wifeof1

OMG they are so pretty. Love the goat stacking.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice goaties.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

And we have babies! Butterscotch has 1 buckling and 1 doeling. The doeling is the darker one.





















All completely unassisted. Now 6 more to go!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

So the twins decided that today (Friday) was their day. 







Katria had a beautiful solid black little doeling. She looks just like her Grandpa on her daddy's side.

And Cormeum, not to be outdone by her sis, decided she had to kid today too!







She had a tiny little doeling that looks just like her! She is so cute and little! 
And both does are absolutely wonderful moms! Katria had no issues kidding and Cormeum needed just a little help- her doeling's head was a little big and needed help getting her out, but all it took was a little manipulation and a quick pull.


----------



## toth boer goats

Really cute and glad all is OK.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

And happy birthday to me! Mama Llama had triplets. All doelings. 1 solid red and 2 traditional. 









Kidding is not going the way I was hoping. Wanted bucklings- so far only got doelings.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Happy birthday! Start wishing for doelings.


----------



## mariella

Mmhyronimus said:


> Kidding is not going the way I was hoping. Wanted bucklings- so far only got doelings.


I know right!!! But congratulations on Healthy babies!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy birthday!

So cute.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

I got a birthday Buckling! Oreo had a single all white buckling! Was kinda hoping for one matching her pretty coloring but I will take white!


----------



## wifeof1

Congratulations.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

And we finally have kids! Carmel finally kidded (Apr 3 was her day 150!) 2 little doelings.









Now we are just waiting for Dakota. Same day 150 as Carmel. She has dropped and now starting to leak goo. Come on girl! I have plans this afternoon. (I hate leaving FF unattended.)


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

And we are done! Dakota had 1 brown traditional doeling and black paint buckling!









Next sets are due in May or July (depends if the couple I bred for May took!)


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Break time! My favorite time.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Mother Nature- go home your drunk... or severely off your meds. Not happy about this weather. 









Also, this happened yesterday. I got gifted chicks.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh brrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I'll bet summers are nice though.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

It's never going to be good when the weather is threatening both blizzard and flooding. It was just 70 degrees a couple days ago- oh wait, that was Monday!
The lightning tonight is LOUD! And my house is shaking. Power has flickered 3x in the last 40 minutes. I am so glad I am done kidding, so I don't have to do any extra night checks.

Oh, and edited to add my annoyance of the day- so I went to check the sub pump in the basement since I hadn't checked it in 2 days. It had gotten stuck and wasn't draining. I had 22 inches of water in my basement. All the way above my knees. And that water was super cold! Ya, that sucked. Glad I don't have anything down there but the furnace (which is not currently being used due to the flooding) and the water heater (which thankfully is a big 80 gallon PLASTIC model).


----------



## Sfgwife

Mmhyronimus said:


> View attachment 152565
> View attachment 152567
> 
> It's never going to be good when the weather is threatening both blizzard and flooding. It was just 70 degrees a couple days ago- oh wait, that was Monday!
> The lightning tonight is LOUD! And my house is shaking. Power has flickered 3x in the last 40 minutes. I am so glad I am done kidding, so I don't have to do any extra night checks.
> 
> Oh, and edited to add my annoyance of the day- so I went to check the sub pump in the basement since I hadn't checked it in 2 days. It had gotten stuck and wasn't draining. I had 22 inches of water in my basement. All the way above my knees. And that water was super cold! Ya, that sucked. Glad I don't have anything down there but the furnace (which is not currently being used due to the flooding) and the water heater (which thankfully is a big 80 gallon PLASTIC model).


Yuck i am sorry!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I feel for you! Life sure is tough up there.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow, stay safe.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Well, we survived. We got about 5 inches of snow and 3 inches of rain. It is a giant mess outside. There was ice everywhere. We lost power a couple times but not for too long. Unfortunately, it blew the breaker for the sub pump and I didn't realize it. I didn't check it til last night. Wow, what a mess.





















3.5 FEET of water in the basement. Glad nothing down there was important. Thankfully the water heater is plastic. The water was about 1 inch below the electrical panel. And the furnace is already shot.  Of I had waited til morning to check it probably would have blew the entire panel.

There is water and mud everywhere. I can barely walk to the goat pens but their buildings are still dry- kinda. The barn needs pens cleaned but I can't get the wheelbarrow in and out due to the mud and the back herd brings in snow to their building which makes it get muddy inside. Any added bedding just gets bogged down instantly. Is it summer yet?


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh man. What a shame. Not fun to clean up.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Terrible.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no. mg:


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Well it is finally drying up. But what weird temperature swings. Not even a week ago I was complaining about cold. Now I have goats getting sick because of the heat. It isnt even hot yet! One of which is Autumn. Obviously she has a crappy immune system. Pneumonia. I at least have the meds for that! Sandy is my other doe down. She is a Saneen. Her problem is bloat related. She was just groaning in pain and won't even eat anything. Gave a mix of Pepto/Water/Oil/Electrolytes/Probiotics. She drank a bit and I even put her outside in the bit of nice grass (most of the yard is still mud). But she had no interest in grass. After a couple hours she stopped crying and had a large poop- not liquid but very soft.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

View attachment 153745














View attachment 153751















Let everyone out of the barn today. Finally got the fences all up. Everyone had a blast. Sandy even got up and walked outside all by herself. So she is feeling better.

Only had 1 absolute tragedy. When I went in for lunch (literally gone less than 40 mins) somehow Princess, Ginger's daughter got stuck in a pallet. She must of pulled it down on her.   She was gone when I found her. Her neck was broken. The last picture is of her following her mom around the fenced area. I am devastated and so is my niece. Everyone else was okay. But Ginger was laying next to her crying which broke my heart completely.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I am glad you finally were able to let them out.
Heartbreaking news about Princess.


----------



## toth boer goats

What a relief. :hug:


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Pics of the kids today!



































And a pic of the very naughty pigs. No, their pen is not the middle of my driveway. They seem to think it is though.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

So with the wonderful road construction (NOT!), they yanked most all of my beautiful pines. Well, at least the goats are happy.


----------



## ksalvagno

Everyone looks happy!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Random picture time! I'm working on fence today and the goats are eating their fill of dandelions! My pasture is covered in dandelions!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Summer kidding has officially started at Hyronimus Goats!





























And to start out, we have Sumner kidding today! We have 2 beautiful little doelings- 1 solid red with 1 white foot. And 1 darker chocolate with a white bracelet connecting to a white chest with 4 white toes. While Mama Sumner is doing great and is amazing with her kids- she unfortunately is having a milk issue. Her udders look full but there is almost nothing there. 1 had less than a tablespoon. So since I happily have multiple dairy goats still in milk, I will have 2 bottle babies that get to snuggle with mom and hopefully her milk might start working. 
I've never had a doe get mastitis before kidding so I dont know if it is or not. And with nothing to test, I cant really tell. I plan to call my vet and ask in the morning.


----------



## SalteyLove

Mmhyronimus said:


> Summer kidding has officially started at Hyronimus Goats!
> View attachment 157867
> View attachment 157869
> View attachment 157871
> View attachment 157873
> 
> And to start out, we have Sumner kidding today! We have 2 beautiful little doelings- 1 solid red with 1 white foot. And 1 darker chocolate with a white bracelet connecting to a white chest with 4 white toes. While Mama Sumner is doing great and is amazing with her kids- she unfortunately is having a milk issue. Her udders look full but there is almost nothing there. 1 had less than a tablespoon. So since I happily have multiple dairy goats still in milk, I will have 2 bottle babies that get to snuggle with mom and hopefully her milk might start working.
> I've never had a doe get mastitis before kidding so I dont know if it is or not. And with nothing to test, I cant really tell. I plan to call my vet and ask in the morning.


Congratulations on the beautiful doelings! You should name the one with the white band on her leg Garter

I once had a doe with udder like you describe - it appeared to develop normally through pregnancy and kidding but then nothing could be milked out. No amount of massage, warm compresses, etc. My veterinarian was out and felt that it was scar tissue from previous mastititis but could not explain the swelling with pregnancy as if producing milk.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Congratulations on your two cuties! I sure hope all is going well with you. The last we saw, you were still trying to dry out.


----------



## SandyNubians

Congrats on the doelings! What a great way to start(that is, if does are what you wanted)! 

I also had the issue with 4 does this year. Absolutely no idea why. The only thing i noticed was SUPER thick colostrum. Like sweetened condensed milk, and super yellow. The udder stayed hard after i got what little i could and still looked really, really full. I tried all sorts of things to bring it down. Eventually, with frequent milking, it was full and able to be completely milked out after 2-5 days on all does that had it, other than one who got it back, but dried off completely after 3 weeks.


----------



## Treva Brodt

My similar problem with an older dairy goat finally resulted in milk so rich that the kids were covered thick sticky/hardened poop. I had to go out a couple of times a day for the fit week and clean them off. It covered the opening so they couldn’t poop until it was removed. On that note, I would keep a close eye on the kids. I’m reasonably sure the kids wouldn’t have made it if I hadn’t kept their backsides cleaned up for that first week.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Things have been busy with the holiday and work and just normal chaos. I haven't been able to post. We had 2 more does kid. Lily (FF) kidded twins- 1 traditional buckling and 1 red doeling. (On 6/21)








On 6/29- Fudge had a single red buckling. He looks just like her but with a bigger white spot on his head. (I'm just realizing I dont have pics of Fudge. Off to go take pics!)


----------



## SandyNubians

Aww! Cute. Congrats! Only 2 more left. Then maybe you can finally sit back and relax for a little bit.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

SandyNubians said:


> Aww! Cute. Congrats! Only 2 more left. Then maybe you can finally sit back and relax for a little bit.


Well not so much. I'm thinking that my last 1 got bred a little later. So that means nothing more til the middle of July. Then I have about 29 due between July 15 and Sept 3. I have 3 I'm unsure of, but most of the rest are all starting to build udders.


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh wow! No rest for you anytime soon then. I couldn't even imagine. I would be losing my mind!


----------



## Mmhyronimus

We decided to do more summer kidding this year instead of winter. Our new facilities just aren't as good/warm as our old ones. And this last year I lost almost half of my kids to the cold/pneumonia- it just hurts too much to lose that many.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

So I finally got a picture of Fudge and her buckling. She doesnt like being in photos.









And Lady finally had her buckling today. He is so cute- he has white "spots" above both his eyes like eyebrows! I'll try to catch him to get a better photo. (Last year her buckling had a white mustache!) She must have gotten bred on the last day before I moved Mitch to the other pen to breed. Now I have 28 more due between the July 16 and Sept 3.


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Oh my, I am so very far behind. Almost a while month has passed. Between work, kidding, county fair, and getting ready for State Fair- things have been super busy.

Also doesnt help that now I am up to 118 escape artists. No, that number is not wrong. And that doesnt count the poultry which I have given up trying to confine.

I have lost 2 of my does in the last 3 weeks. Pepper had issues kidding- had twins, both tiny. Tried to give her uterine boluses- those and penicillin didn't help. Ended up putting her down since she was in so much pain. And we lost Blynken on Friday. Some of the goats broke into the chicken feed- way over ate the corn and scratch grain. I ended up having 6 get sick. Only lost Blynken though. She was due anytime with a single doeling. We did an emergency C-section to try to save the kid, but we were too late. Vet gave me meds for the others.

Ok- Back to July.
July 15 was very busy for my niece- she had to help deliver 6 kids.
* 336 had triplets- 2 bucklings, 1 doeling. The doeling was named Miracle because she was so tiny. Even now at 5wks she is the size of most of my now newborns. She is a sweetheart but super needy. The pic is Miracle next to my foot.
View attachment 161415

* 350 had twins- 2 bucklings. 
* Dot had 1 buckling.

On July 16, Brat had twin doelings, but 1 was stillborn. I got super lucky that she lost 1 (not being mean but too many bottle babies) so we got her to take 336's little doeling Miracle.

On July 19, my Queen Spot had a single doeling. She has her mama's spunk and attitude.

July 30 was my last July kid with Minnie. She had a single white doeling that looks just like her. Ms Izzy is soo loud!
View attachment 161413


August kids started just last week. On Aug 12- Diana FF(Lady's daughter) had a single chocolate buckling. We named him George.
View attachment 161409


Sissy FF(1 of Spot's daughters) had twins- 1 buckling, 1 doeling. She took to the black headed doeling Mystery, but wants nothing to do with the brown headed buckling Junior. When she delivered them- I wasn't home. Somehow 1 of my naughty does- Crystal decided that he was hers. Crystal lost her kid back this spring, and she has NO milk- but she decided that he is hers. No one can pull them apart and she freaks out when she cant see him. So Junior is now in a pen with Mama Sissy, Diana, and Crystal. Diana occasionally let's him eat, but for the most part he is a bottle baby.
View attachment 161411


Then on Aug 18 (yesterday) Lala had twins- 1 white buckling and 1 traditional doeling.

And this morning at 5am- Ally (Lala's daughter) had a single black headed doeling.
View attachment 161407


I will go try to get more photos. Things have just been wild.

And now I'm off to help deliver another.

Also I dont know why photos aren't working. Since the update- I cant seem to get them to work.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Goodness! You are neck deep in it all year!
I wondered where you had gotten to.
Are you still going to kid this winter?


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Dwarf Dad said:


> Goodness! You are neck deep in it all year!
> I wondered where you had gotten to.
> Are you still going to kid this winter?


Sorry for the late response. Yes, we will kid in Jan, March, and probably May again. We kid year round since I dont have enough time, patience, ability to function to have all the goats go at once. Plus my 2 bucks would be a little pushed to get them all at once.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Mmhyronimus said:


> Sorry for the late response. Yes, we will kid in Jan, March, and probably May again. We kid year round since I dont have enough time, patience, ability to function to have all the goats go at once. Plus my 2 bucks would be a little pushed to get them all at once.


I got you. I sure hope you find the cause of all of your kidding problems, that is so hurtful to be going through that with your herd. Maybe some selenium yeast would help. Some feed mills have a selenium product that they add to their mix before pelletizing, that may help.
Prayers for you.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

This was an absolutely horrible year. I know I will not have any more kids this year so I am going to do my tallies now. 

We had 57 kids born this year. This does not could stillborns or abortions and we did have those this year.

We sold 29 goats. Of those 16 were kids born this year.

So far we have had 48 deaths this year. 30 of those are kids that were born this year. 14 were of breeding does and I also lost my big herd sire Mitch. The last 3 months have been the worst.

I am down to 60 goats currently. This is the smallest number I have every owned. We have battled so many issues this year. The worst things being pneumonia and tapeworms. We have dealt with flooding, a minor barn fire, injuries, accidents and lots of sickness.

We are not looking to get any more goats for awhile. We are spending our Christmas break looking at numbers, pros/cons, and debating what direction the new year will be focused on. 

I hope this New Year brings more positive energies then negative to my farm and life.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so sorry, that is devastating. :hug:


----------



## Jubillee

So sorry . I hope you come up with a great plan and next year brings you better times.


----------



## Sfgwife

Goodness i am sorry! Have you jad necropsies done to see why all the deaths?


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Sfgwife said:


> Goodness i am sorry! Have you jad necropsies done to see why all the deaths?


And I lost another breeding doe last night. 
I have had necropsies done. All of the ones from this month are pneumonia or vet is unsure. The ones that weren't pneumonia had an abnormal amount of liquid around their hearts. I'm waiting on test results again.

Symptoms- major weakness of legs and neck. Pretty much wasting away, but eat (or trying to) non stop. They just seem to stop fighting and give up. No scours- poop normal. No cough. Lungs are normal pink. Everything else looks ok. Food in stomach and intestines. They literally look great Monday, start getting weak Tuesday, and by Friday they are gone.

We got rid of the tapeworms. Doing another fecal. Everyone got dosed with Synanthic this last weekend. Vet said that should get rid of everything else.

Just this week (Since Monday) I have lost 5.


----------



## Sfgwife

Mmhyronimus said:


> And I lost another breeding doe last night.
> I have had necropsies done. All of the ones from this month are pneumonia or vet is unsure. The ones that weren't pneumonia had an abnormal amount of liquid around their hearts. I'm waiting on test results again.
> 
> Symptoms- major weakness of legs and neck. Pretty much wasting away, but eat (or trying to) non stop. They just seem to stop fighting and give up. No scours- poop normal. No cough. Lungs are normal pink. Everything else looks ok. Food in stomach and intestines. They literally look great Monday, start getting weak Tuesday, and by Friday they are gone.
> 
> We got rid of the tapeworms. Doing another fecal. Everyone got dosed with Synanthic this last weekend. Vet said that should get rid of everything else.
> 
> Just this week (Since Monday) I have lost 5.


What antiobiotic are you using for the pneumonia? Dosage a d how often? Pneumonia is a nasty lil buggar and will sneak up quickly. Since you are having so many with it you might consider the vaccine for all of your goats for it too. Anyone have fevers? Everyone right now needs be hit hard and fast with a very strong antiobiotic it sounds like. Do they have a draft free place to go into?


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh my goodness. What a horrible year. I'm so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Sfgwife said:


> What antiobiotic are you using for the pneumonia? Dosage a d how often? Pneumonia is a nasty lil buggar and will sneak up quickly. Since you are having so many with it you might consider the vaccine for all of your goats for it too. Anyone have fevers? Everyone right now needs be hit hard and fast with a very strong antiobiotic it sounds like. Do they have a draft free place to go into?


I have Draxxin 25. So I dose 1cc per 20 lbs. We tried Zuprevo too. But nothing seems to work. I haven't had 1 live long enough after the first shot to get to a second shot. They are usually gone in 4-12 hrs after they are down.  I have even tried penicillin and LA200. Nothing seems to be touching it. (Not all in the same goat! I know that penicillin and LA200 can cancel out other meds.)
Some had fevers- gave them Banamine but it didn't seem to help. If anything, I think the banamine almost made them give up fighting. 
I have brought most of the sick/young into my house. I range between 6-15 in my house. They are in my entry and bathroom. Not drafty there and about 60-65°F for temp. Their rugs/hay bedding gets changed 2x a day. They get fed grass and some pellets.


----------



## Sfgwife

Mmhyronimus said:


> I have Draxxin 25. So I dose 1cc per 20 lbs. We tried Zuprevo too. But nothing seems to work. I haven't had 1 live long enough after the first shot to get to a second shot. They are usually gone in 4-12 hrs after they are down.  I have even tried penicillin and LA200. Nothing seems to be touching it. (Not all in the same goat! I know that penicillin and LA200 can cancel out other meds.)
> Some had fevers- gave them Banamine but it didn't seem to help. If anything, I think the banamine almost made them give up fighting.
> I have brought most of the sick/young into my house. I range between 6-15 in my house. They are in my entry and bathroom. Not drafty there and about 60-65°F for temp. Their rugs/hay bedding gets changed 2x a day. They get fed grass and some pellets.


I had a doe have it bad this spring. She got nuflor and excede the first day. Then penecillan two or three times a day starting the second day for a week then three days after the first shots she got another excede. And she also got banamine every twelve hours for three days i think it was then tapered down on that. At times her temp was 107. We also had do subq fluids on her. She made it but gah.

I am just so sorry you are dealin with this. Maybe hit yours with more meds? And possibly fluids?


----------



## Mmhyronimus

And I sit with another dying on my lap as I sing lullabies. I gave Nutmeg 2cc Penicillin and 2cc BComplex. Her head was tilting more than her normal and she kept falling over. She had multiple health issues, severe Coccyx when she was little, a bout of polio/listeriosis, plus she was a premie that had breathing issues when born. She has been my problem child. She would be 2yo next month. She's only probably 40lbs. She never grew like she should have as a full Boer, but she is more of a pet. 

I am quite sick of burying dead. I have 9 others in the house. 
I can't get Granger to stand. And I can't lift her the best with my back injury. But she has been eating, drinking, and pooping/peeing as normal. She will try to bite fingers looking for treats. She's still her spunky self but no standing. This is the second time I've been through this with her. Though the last time was barber pole worms. 

Ginger is in the house because she followed me in when I brought some others in. She is a spoiled brat. But not sick, just a bit skinny. 

Sassy has diarrhea. She is getting skinny but eating good. I've been giving her Kao-Pectin multiple times a day. 

Izzy, Aubrey, and Mysty are in the house because I brought all my little kids inside. Mysty has been having a bit weakness that really started today but all are eating great. No diarrhea or anything else from them. 

Sissy is inside since she is very skinny. She has some weakness but hers are in the front legs.

Sur is inside because he was skinny and weak. He has gained alot of weight back on, but still gets knocked down easily and cant get up the best. I noticed he had a bit of a head tilt going so I gave him 2cc Penicillin and 2cc B-Complex also.

Yang is my other bad one inside. She has scours, is skinny, and very weak. She is getting Magik, Kao-Pectin, and grass. I also gave her Penicillin and B-Compkex tonight. She eats amazing, but cant get up by herself. Once I pick her up she can stand for awhile before falling.


----------



## SalteyLove

This is all just so horrendous. Surely your Veterinarian can recommend additional testing or necropsy to determine the cause of all the deaths on your farm? Maybe veterinary college nearby or speak to WADDL laboratory on the phone?

A neurological toxic weed in the hay?
Something toxic in the shelter? Eating rat bait?
Triple E virus spread by mosquitos? 

Are there ANY goats in the herd that are completely thriving? Great healthy weight, shiny coat, perfect FAMACHA?


----------



## Jubillee

What is around you? Are their farmers spraying pesticides and it's running off into your property?

At this point I'd suspect some type of toxic poisoning like Saltey is leading to. With everything you've been hitting them with, it can't be worms, or disease...

What causes fluid around the heart? Pnuemonia can be secondary to what they're dealing with due to weakened immune system. 

Is there anything bad they can be getting into or licking in their shelter or pasture, anywhere they're raised. Maybe do a thorough search out there and see?

I'm so sorry about all this, it's heartbreaking.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou. Im just looking for ANYTHING that causes problems with goats.
> Kittens and rats deficate & urinate in goat feed. This causes disease in goats.
> The soil can hold disease. This year i took wood pallets, bought grade 1/2 in plywood ,screwed it down. Raised floor thats easy to birth on..keeping babies off soil,in birthing area, till 4 -5 days old.
> I use less straw, sweep up floor 1x a week. Use spray bottle with 1/2 white vinegar 1/2 water. Then just use a small amount of straw to grab urine. The dust off the straw help absorb urine.
> It will minimize disease in soil ,like Johnes that hits when they are 2yrs old. It helps reduce lice,& fleas, which carry tons of disease. And its actually cheaper than using bale after bale of straw. The vinegar water kills alot of bacteria and other germs. So it stays cleaner.
> On the all feed..have you looked at the nutrient value? Is it better than what you fed previous? Do you have minerals set out? Do you feed hay also?
> Please believe me..im just looking at this like a puzzle to figure out that missing piece,,since you have had more loss of life than you have before. I hate to hear of anyone having loss. If it can be solved, then we can recover. Along with our hearts.


Feed is in bags and bins that animals cant get in. And in a separate addition. Had to do that after the goats broke into the feed this summer.



toth boer goats said:


> Oh man, you really need a vet to get involved before you lose all of them.


 I have had 2 vets out since Oct. Nobody seems to have a solid idea.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I am sorry that your troubles haven't abated since I spoke to you last.
Have you had your water tested? It seems like all of the goat problems started after you moved. Maybe the groundwater or the ground itself.
Prayers out to you for a better 2020!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good idea.

Wish we had more for you, but it is so hard to clarify not having hands on.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Just looking at the pictures of your large open building. Most have walls to filter air flow. By having all the animalsin a large open area, means all types of dander, hair, lice mites,fleas,flies,any dust, and dirt is flowing to all of them. To stat in this overnight then have fresh air outside in the day allows them to clean out their airways. But not in this ,if they are in 24/7. Your lungs will run out of the ability to filter and stop harmful air borne pathogens. Their disease resistance slows down, and they begin to get sick. 
Pneumonia, listeria, polio, and several other diseases will progress and kill.


----------



## jschies

How are things??


----------



## Mmhyronimus

jschies said:


> How are things??


Is it sad I had to look up where I last posted? Well, I lost Yang Dec 29. Lost Sissy Jan 1. And lost Sur today.

I have Granger still down- she won't stand. But poops, pees, and eats normal. Gave her Draxxin, and Banamine on Dec 29. She was down most of the 29th but got her back up again.

Bonnie is down now. Gave her banamine. Ran out of Draxxin. She will eat but no desire to drink. She poops fine. Doesnt want to stand- wavers for a couple seconds then falls.

Got a call into the vet for more Draxxin. Not gonna hold my breath on him answering before they shut.

Aubrey and Izzy are still inside. Izzy is fine. Aubrey is congested and is getting 200mg of mucinex 3x day.

Got Oshy in the house. Skinny but ok. Just not strong enough to fight with the others.

We lost a kitten- Scykle got hit by a car.

So my day has been pretty much hell.


----------



## jschies

I am so sorry... Is there an extension agent in your area that can help you do some problem solving with this? Have any of the sick animals recovered or have they all died? Just wondering about treatment plans. I hope you see improvement in your herd and life soon! Are there any Goat Spot people close to you?


----------



## Mmhyronimus

jschies said:


> I am so sorry... Is there an extension agent in your area that can help you do some problem solving with this? Have any of the sick animals recovered or have they all died? Just wondering about treatment plans. I hope you see improvement in your herd and life soon! Are there any Goat Spot people close to you?


Some have recovered, only to wait a couple weeks then die. It's been hard seeing them get healthy and good to go, then just give up and die. Dont really have any Goat Spot people close.

Just realized this morning that Bonnie is pregnant. Was rubbing her belly to make sure her stomach was still rumbling and got kicked by a little foot. Which is great news and bad at the same time. I was afraid most of my does had miscarried. I've had 7 miscarry since the beginning of Nov. I have 3 for sure that I know are still pregnant other than Bonnie. But with Bonnie down I worry doubly now.

Got Bonnie to stand this morning for a bit while I changed towels under her. Got her eating grass, squash, banana, apple treats, and some peanuts. Better than when she first went down and I couldn't get her to even drink water. She still isnt wanting to drink but I'm not really giving her a choice.

Granger is still down. She is still eating a lot but not as interested in water. Will drink grape powerade like crazy though. I have to pick up more today.

Nobody dead this morning but it's still early.  Its horrible to say but it seems to be the trend.

Going to hopefully have hubby pick up the Draxxin at the vet after he gets off work.


----------



## jschies

Do you know if you have an extension agent near you? They are government employees and their job is to get information to people. When we had fish kills in our pond, we called and they came out and advised us on how to prevent it in the future.. There has to be someone who will help you figure this out.


----------



## jschies

Here is a link to a list of extension offices. They are associated with South Dakota State University. 
https://extension.sdstate.edu/about
Maybe they can advise you. Do you have animals that became sick recently? Is this still spreading in your herd?


----------



## goatblessings

I would try to reach out to the State University itself. It seems this is complicated and is taking down your whole herd. Your vets are trying, but may not have the knowledge to help at this point. I send you blessings and prayers that this turns around for you......


----------



## Mmhyronimus

I emailed the state extension office. I'm waiting for a reply.

My mom just called me to say Bonnie died.  Which means the kid is gone too. I called the vet this morning again. Asked him to come out today as I want this solved NOW! Still waiting on a time. I haven't gotten Sissy or Sur buried yet so he will have 3 to autopsy if he wants.


----------



## Sfgwife

Mmhyronimus said:


> I emailed the state extension office. I'm waiting for a reply.
> 
> My mom just called me to say Bonnie died.  Which means the kid is gone too. I called the vet this morning again. Asked him to come out today as I want this solved NOW! Still waiting on a time. I haven't gotten Sissy or Sur buried yet so he will have 3 to autopsy if he wants.


Dang if i felt kickin i would have had at least try to get the kid. ;(. Did the vet come out today?


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Vet came out. Bonnie had twin boys. She wasn't due until the end of Feb. Kids were too little. 

I will explain more later. I'm still trying to figure stuff out.


----------



## ksalvagno

You really need a good thorough necropsy where tissue, blood, fluids and organs are tested. It should take two weeks or more to get all the results on a thorough necropsy. I'm sorry it isn't letting up for you.


----------



## HoosierShadow

OMG I am so sorry. There must be someone out there that can help you this is extremely serious and you definitely need help, it sounds like more than what your vet can offer! I'd contact the state vet office if it were me and ask for any kind of help as well as finding a vet or someone to necropsy ASAP. Again, so very sorry, this is just horrible you and your goats are going through this.


----------



## GoofyGoat

This is heartbreaking! I'm so very sorry for you and that your family is going through this.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so very sorry.


----------



## goatblessings

I'm so very sad for you - I hope they figure it out for you......


----------



## Mmhyronimus

I have contacted the State College. Still waiting for a reply.

Ok, so vet visit was confusing. Bare with me, I will try to explain what I can. Vet wasn't very helpful but ya...

Sur died from coccidia. Which was weird since nobody else seems to have it. And he was getting the medicated pellets and just had a CDT vaccine booster about 8wks ago.

Bonnie and Sissy- he took fecals from them and Granger (who is still alive). He also took tissue samples from Bonnie and Sissy. He said he was going to run tests. (Mind you, he still hasn't gotten back to me on the last tissues he took about a month or so ago.) But he said they had no signs of worms anywhere. Intestines were clear and full. All looked fine. Stomachs had food in them. 
His base prognosis- they starved to death...

Yeah, makes no sense to me either. They had full stomachs, and intestines. But they had no meat on their bones- literally. He said everything else looked good but lack of muscle tissue.

So I am completely blank. Hubby and I spent the day re-going over feed info. Vet wants me to start feeding them corn and also told me I might as well just throw all the pelleted feed that we feed since it isnt doing anything to give them the calories they need. (16% protein feed.)

Currently- per day- I am feeding 25# of pelleted feed for 50 head. I'm also feeding 100# hay. We started adding soaked beet pulp shreds for more fiber and calories. I'm doing 10 quarts dry soaked in 5 gallons of water. He wants me to add at least .5# per head of corn. He said the hay looks fine. (I know the hay amount isn't ideal, but hay is stupid expensive this year due to the horribly wet year we had. It's hard to find decent hay that is less than $9 a square without driving over 200 miles.)

Meds- he wants me to give all LA200 for possible abortion storm. (Had 6 in 3wks) And I'm to look into getting AS700 crumbles also. He renewed my script for Draxxin- have to pick that up Monday. And he gave me 2 bottles of Dextrose 50% to give IV to Granger. I told him I can't do IV- he didn't seem to listen though. Not sure what I'm supposed to do with them since I don't have anything to do IV with. And I have BIG ISSUES just injecting 100ml of anything into a blood vein.

Inside:
Granger is down- sounds very congested. Gave her 3cc Duramycin 72-200. It's all I have currently for antibiotics. Also gave her 1/2cc Banamine and 4cc VitB Complex. And 400mg mucinex. She has had powerpunch, powerade, Magik, probios, and ate feed today. Picked at hay. Ate a bunch of fresh carrots and broccoli and some peanuts in shell. She is still pretty weak. I found a neck pillow to help hold her head up. And I gave her a towel blanket to keep her warmer.









Oshy is inside. Won't eat much. Drinks some water. Picks at hay. Ate some peanuts but didnt want any other treats. Didnt want to touch the feed either. She gets up and walks around. Skinny and crabby like usual. She is a bit congested too. Cleaned her nose off and gave her mucinex and 3cc Duramycin 72-200 also.

Sassy still has scours. Not liquid but loose. Kao-Pectin and spectogard still dont seem to be completely working. She eats everything. Not sure what to give her for meds. Vet said just continue with Kao.

Izzy went outside to spend the day with mommy Minnie in the barn. She came inside tonight. She is fine.

Aubrey still is congested. He got mucinex and .5cc of Duramycin 72-200. He eats and drinks. No issues but the congestion.










So in all honesty, that wonderful vet visit left me incredibly broke and totally lost. I still dont know what's wrong with them and how to get them better. But I'm going to increase the feed and try the meds. And now I'm going to bed. Hopefully Granger will make the night. I've been doing checks every couple hours overnight.


----------



## jschies

I would try the LA 200 and adding in a little corn. I am so sorry that you are having to deal with this. It is hard enough with one goat sick. I can't even imagine taking care of so many.


----------



## ksalvagno

Did he ever test for johnes disease? Did he test for any other diseases? That is very odd that they are wasting away when clearly being fed.

I hope the state college gets back to you. They really need to test for a lot more than what your vet is doing. I'm so sorry he isn't helpful in all this.


----------



## Ranger1

I’m so sorry you’ve been having such a rough time! At this point, I’d probably be doing all I could to find a caprine specialized vet to come out and help you pinpoint what on earth is going on.


----------



## jschies

How are things?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow, that last vet visit did cover a lot. I'm so sorry there aren't more answers, unless the vet has gotten back and you haven't been able to update?
I also wondering about testing for disease, and any other abnormalities. 

Sorry if this has been covered, but I also wonder...
What about water supply, has it been tested for anything?
What kind of feed are you using, I know you said 16%, but what kind of feed?

I did notice some of the goats in the pics that were sick looked really thin, and unthrifty. Crazy that they wasted away, but were eating. 

I agree, if you could get a vet highly skilled in knowledge with goats, or the college to get back with you and thoroughly test some of the goats, maybe someone can get it figured out. Whatever it is, it's definitely contagious, and I also worry about you and your family!
Prayers!!!


----------



## Mmhyronimus

ksalvagno said:


> Did he ever test for johnes disease? Did he test for any other diseases? That is very odd that they are wasting away when clearly being fed.
> 
> I hope the state college gets back to you. They really need to test for a lot more than what your vet is doing. I'm so sorry he isn't helpful in all this.





jschies said:


> How are things?





HoosierShadow said:


> Wow, that last vet visit did cover a lot. I'm so sorry there aren't more answers, unless the vet has gotten back and you haven't been able to update?
> I also wondering about testing for disease, and any other abnormalities.
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered, but I also wonder...
> What about water supply, has it been tested for anything?
> What kind of feed are you using, I know you said 16%, but what kind of feed?
> 
> I did notice some of the goats in the pics that were sick looked really thin, and unthrifty. Crazy that they wasted away, but were eating.
> 
> I agree, if you could get a vet highly skilled in knowledge with goats, or the college to get back with you and thoroughly test some of the goats, maybe someone can get it figured out. Whatever it is, it's definitely contagious, and I also worry about you and your family!
> Prayers!!!


I lost Granger on Jan 5. She just wasted away. 1 moment talking to me, then she set her head down on my lap and was gone.  Granger was the first goat to trust me in the herd and was my heart.

Vet hasn't said anything about test results. I'm going to call him Monday since he hasn't called me all week. (I've been waiting.) College hasn't gotten back to me either. So I'm going to re-message them again.

Sorry I haven't been on this week. It's been hectic. I haven't tested the water. I should but haven't yet. We broke a water main this week. The line going from the house to the outside hydrants. It's a mess.

We use a All Stock Sweet Feed from Fleet Farm. We figured since it has corn, oats, pellets, and molasses in it, they will maybe get more calories from it. They are still getting grass and beet pulp shreds. I miss using Big Gain Feed, but after the issues with the distributor, I don't know if we will get it again. The last 2 pallets were mostly mold and it was like pulling teeth to get it comped from our last couple bills.

Oshy has gotten to the point that she doesnt want to eat or drink really. Maybe 2 mouthfuls of grass a day and 1/4 cup of oats every couple days. Doesnt want treats or veggies. She worries me but we are giving her lots of Magik to make sure she gets nutrients.

Sassy still has scours. Kao-Pectin, Spectogard, Re-sorb- nothing seems to be working. But she is still eating and fighting.

I have 8-9 goats in the house. Only Sassy and Oshy are sickly. Everyone else is just skinny and unable to stay warm. I haven't lost anyone else this week. I worry about them though, because we are supposed to get a major cold freeze the next week or so.


----------



## Sfgwife

Do you have any other animals with the goats? Cats?


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Sfgwife said:


> Do you have any other animals with the goats? Cats?


Cats, sheep, rabbits, ducks, chickens... Well technically the rabbits are seperate. We tried to separate the chickens and ducks but a few of them decided that they wanted to be out of the cages area. All of my cats have been with my goats since they were born. Literally- all of my momma cats were born and have had kittens in the goat pens. My kittens sleep on my goats. They dont care if I remove them from the pens- they just sneak back in to snuggle with their friends.








We are currently freezing here. So I do not begrudge the cats for snuggling. My barn is 10°F currently. Better than outside I guess. My niece helped put sweaters on a couple of my goats outside that will not come to the house. I will have to find a couple more sweaters tomorrow. And fix a few more heat lamps.







We have 13 inside tonight. And probably another 3 or 4 that should have come in...


----------



## Mmhyronimus

I lost my Oshy this morning. My beautiful little Oberhasli. Major fever, locked jaw, seizures. Not a good sight. I sat singing lullabies as she passed. 

I'm noticing mild fevers in a couple goats inside. Giving Banamine. Sassy, Aubrey, Lala...







Its getting colder. I hate the cold.


----------



## jschies

Oh wow! I was hoping for better news. I am so sorry.


----------



## jschies

What about Anaplasmosis? Here is an article on cattle. I hope all of them are better soon.

https://www.drovers.com/article/anaplasmosis-beef-cattle


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no, I am so very sorry. 

Feeding free choice hay, especially alfalfa hay will help them keep warmer.

Also good bedding.

Make sure you do a fecal for worms and cocci.

I can't help but notice, are they inside a old home or?
Does it smell like ammonia in there?
Does it have ventilation at all?


----------



## Mmhyronimus

toth boer goats said:


> Oh no, I am so very sorry.
> 
> Feeding free choice hay, especially alfalfa hay will help them keep warmer.
> 
> Also good bedding.
> 
> Make sure you do a fecal for worms and cocci.
> 
> I can't help but notice, are they inside a old home or?
> Does it smell like ammonia in there?
> Does it have ventilation at all?


Hay shortage here so they dont get free choice. 50 goats/sheep share 100 lbs of grass a day. They also get beet pulp daily.

The ones in the picture are actually in my house in the heated entry way. It is ventilated. No real smell except poop. Area gets cleaned 2-3x a day.

We put coats/sweaters on a bunch of the goats in the barn. That is always fun. Only a couple dislike the coats. The rest are fine with them.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry. It is disappointing that no one is getting back to you


----------



## toth boer goats

Can you get alfalfa pellets?


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Sorry I have been off for awhile. Blizzards are horrible. We lost water for the weekend. And again last night. It has not been pleasant.
So the last week has been sad. I lost Autumn and Lily on Sunday. Pneumonia for both. Just couldn't get either warm. Autumn hurt me the worst after all I've done with her. She has spent the last 2 Christmases in the house. 
I lost Dulce on Monday. Had to work mornings so no one was home and 1 of the bigger does in the house flipped her upside down in the foodbowl. She couldn't get out and suffocated.  And she was getting healthy enough to go back to the barn.

I moved Mama Llama and Sassy to the bathroom. Its warmer and Mama needs help keeping her head up. Sassy is getting stronger.









Both are eating great but Mama just cant seem to control her neck the best. She won't drink out of a bowl but will steal the drench syringe faster than I can fill it. Both are drinking powerade- but I think Sassy is getting sick of grape. Sassy can stay standing if someone helps her up. Mama cant stand at all. Mama had a bit of a fever yesterday so she got some banamine.

The rest of the inside herd is ok. The outside herd is not liking the negative temps but seem fine elsewise.


----------



## toth boer goats

Are you giving antibiotics for the pneumonia? 
If not, the banamine only masks the illness and does not cure it. 

What is the color of their inner lower eylid coloring? Pale pink, white, or good red?


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm sorry it just continues.


----------



## SalteyLove

Mmhyronimus said:


> So I am completely blank. Hubby and I spent the day re-going over feed info. Vet wants me to start feeding them corn and also told me I might as well just throw all the pelleted feed that we feed since it isnt doing anything to give them the calories they need. (16% protein feed.)
> 
> Currently- per day- I am feeding 25# of pelleted feed for 50 head. I'm also feeding 100# hay. We started adding soaked beet pulp shreds for more fiber and calories. I'm doing 10 quarts dry soaked in 5 gallons of water. He wants me to add at least .5# per head of corn. He said the hay looks fine. (I know the hay amount isn't ideal, but hay is stupid expensive this year due to the horribly wet year we had. It's hard to find decent hay that is less than $9 a square without driving over 200 miles.)


This is so difficult to read. Was anything found in the fecal or tissue samples your veterinarian took?

For full size goats it doesn't sound like they are getting enough to eat. 2 pounds of hay each (if we were to assume it's distributed equally) and a half a pound of sweet feed, and a quarter quart of beet pulp. It's just not enough for them. They need more. Especially to recover from illness, they need even MORE calories and protein.

I'm going to write the harshest thing, but, if you can't afford additional veterinary visits, additional quality hay, alfalfa, protein tubs, etc. then the kindest thing you can do is sell them. You're not doing them any favors right now. Of course some of them will go for meat, but some of them will go to homes that can afford to care for them. Post an honest and heartfelt ad. Post them all for sale, a set price per head, with full disclosure that you are having a hard time and have lost many and they need a new home.

Reduce your burden, no human, or family, can continue to live like that. You are killing yourself and fighting a losing battle. I know you inherited some of them, and there are emotional ties, but this is out of control. And please sell all the bucks and bucklings first, none should continue to breed in this state.


----------



## SalteyLove

For comparison, I feed 80-120 pounds of second cutting hay each day to 15 goats. Five pounds per head per day, MINIMUM.


----------



## toth boer goats

I sadly have to agree.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

I did increase grass. And added more grain. I also added Square meal biscuits to their food options. They seem to really like them.







I got the yellow bag since they were out of the blue one to try. I have to break the chunks up a bit but that doesnt seem to bother them.

I've only had 2 more die- Damion and Ginger. My niece was absolutely heartbroken since Ginger was her first goat and Damien was the first buck she bought. These were both pneumonia. Both had a healthy weight. Gave them Zuprevo but didnt help.

Sassy is still down. She won't stand. She eats a ton. Grass, feed, celery, carrots, romaine- anything I give her. Still giving her powerade to drink. She poops and pees fine. Just won't stand. We are doing leg exercises and trying to get her to use her legs but she fights it. Had to put her in her own little pen in the house since the others try to stand on her.









I only have Izzy, Aubrey, Lala, and Delores inside. Delores still has issues getting back up if knocked over. Lala has the same issue when I put her back out in the barn. Izzy and Aubrey are orphans and too little to run in the barn with the big goats. They are all I have left of kids from this last year. 














All inside are up to a healthy weight and eat great. Well, except Aubrey. He eats nonstop but stopped growing about a month ago I think. He looks like a 2-3 month old. Smart as crap tho- he escapes his pen to stand at the fridge and yell for vegetables. He is such a silly goat. My niece dubbed him our forever baby.







Sorry the photo is blurry- he likes to move and run alot.


----------



## SalteyLove

The four in that photo are a healthy weight?


----------



## toth boer goats

I see a lot of poo marks on the wall. 
Get a fecal for worms and cocci in case.
With any new feed, introduce it slowly, start out with a little bit, then increase, as time goes by.

For the one down and cannot get up make a hanging sling for the goat, being down for a long time, the legs go numb. The longer they are down, the muscle begins to weaken so they cannot stand. 
Make the sling to where the goat knee's are slightly bent, so if the goat wants to bear weight on them, they can do so. 
Massages, natural leg movements. Have the goat up for a coupe of hours supervised. Do this on and off throughout the day. 
If the goat is laying down and you are massaging and moving them, it does not do much when they are down.

Even if you get a sheet and have 2 people hold the goat up may help.
Trying to get the goat on it's feet and using those muscles.
The goat has been down too long and those muscles need to be rebuilt. 

Weakness of not getting up can be from high parasite loads, deficiencies, illness. 

Cute little kid at the fridge.


----------



## FoxRidge

This is really so hard to watch and read! You have gotten a ton of good advice from folks here. I fear what you have going on here is along the lines of Johnes or CAE or a HUGE parasite outbreak or a horrible combination of the sort. Have you have them tested at all? Have you run fecals? These are things I've seen suggested multiple times. I would part with all but maybe a handful of the healthiest of them until this can get under control because what is going on seems to just be compounding itself and no one is winning here. Its horrible what os happening but for the sake for your fur kids please please run tests. Try to find places for some of them to go and sadly for some it will be butcher but there are way worse ways to die. Trust me. This is a losing battle. These in the pictures are underweight as well for boers. I am so sorry for what is happening to them and you but you have way too much on your hands to get them on the mend if the mend is even a possibility at this point. Please use the advice given and test and run fecals.


----------



## NDinKY

I’m so sorry for all of your troubles. I have to agree with Saltey on selling. We have dwarfs and still feed 50-60# hay per day for 16 head, along with alfalfa pellets and have added beet pulp for the bucks as a couple got lean during rut. Plus, with the wet weather this year, I’ve heard hay is not as nutritious as it grew too fast. Not sure if that is true in your part of the country, but I’ve been watching everyone here closely. 

The pics of your 4 in healthy weight still look underweight to me. Has your vet said that is a healthy weight for them?


----------



## toth boer goats

How are things?


----------



## Mmhyronimus

We lost Sassy. At least my niece was out here with her. And her death was pneumonia. When we did the autopsy her legs had atrophied.

My vet is probably the most useless creature ever.  I called for results since he still never called me back. Tells me he didn't find anything wrong with samples. I swear I am done with him.

I have no one down/sick at all currently. I do have some skinny but working on that. I was technically wrong to say the ones inside are a good weight. Honestly they are my lightest weights of all the goats but are alot higher than they were.

I have increased feed, grass, and corn. Right now my 40 head that are left in the barn are getting 5 gallons of corn and 5 gallons of pellets mixed together every other day. (Not sure on weight of those- about 30 lbs each I think. They are in full 5 gallon buckets.) They get about that much beet pulp on the days they dont get pellets. 
I have been giving a mix of alfalfa and grass hay. Dont know the kind of grass- think the guy I bought it from said it was an orchard mix. My 4 in the house are getting the same stuff just not quite that amount and are also getting fresh vegetables and the square meal biscuits. Every goat on the property got LA-200, Draxxin, and dewormed. All also got treated for mites, lice, and a 5 day round of Corid.

I'm also trying to get everything ready for kidding. Dia decided to pop early so I got my first set today. She had triplets. Sorry to say but worthless mom. She will be going down the road. This is 3x she's had kids and absolutely no mothering instincts. She has only given me 2 live kids (never cleans off kids) out of 6 kids. I have 1 alive out of today's triplets. A solid black little 2.4 lb doeling. She is premie- no teethbuds and she is all legs.














She is taking frozen colostrum I had saved out of a syringe. She's a fighter. I've also got frozen milk I'm going to pull out of the freezer so I'm not using any powdered crap this time around. (She is being kept in the living room, on the other end of the house from the other inside goats.)

I've got 7 other goats for sure to kid. No FFs though, thankfully. All veterans and other than Dia, all great moms. All due between 2-7 and 3-28. Possibly another 3 that might be pregnant but won't let me touch them after the week of Corid doses. They haven't forgiven me yet.

The 3 sheep aren't due until March.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers for the little one and all the goats. Cute baby.

Sorry for the loss. 

Just so you know, corn is not good for goats. They cannot digest it and if not cracked, it is hard on their teeth. 
It is called goat candy, if they over eat it, they will get problems.
what kind of corn, whole, cracked, or?


----------



## Mmhyronimus

toth boer goats said:


> Prayers for the little one and all the goats. Cute baby.
> 
> Sorry for the loss.
> 
> Just so you know, corn is not good for goats. They cannot digest it and if not cracked, it is hard on their teeth.
> It is called goat candy, if they over eat it, they will get problems.
> what kind of corn, whole, cracked, or?


Its cracked corn. Trying to get more weight on everyone. The pellets have oats mixed in and is a sweet feed.

Baby is still going. Finally pooped. Standing and shaky but very vocal.







She has been drinking little bits every half hour or so. About 5-10cc every time. I know it's a tiny amount, but she is so tiny.


----------



## 21goaties

SalteyLove said:


> This is so difficult to read. Was anything found in the fecal or tissue samples your veterinarian took?
> 
> For full size goats it doesn't sound like they are getting enough to eat. 2 pounds of hay each (if we were to assume it's distributed equally) and a half a pound of sweet feed, and a quarter quart of beet pulp. It's just not enough for them. They need more. Especially to recover from illness, they need even MORE calories and protein.
> 
> I'm going to write the harshest thing, but, if you can't afford additional veterinary visits, additional quality hay, alfalfa, protein tubs, etc. then the kindest thing you can do is sell them. You're not doing them any favors right now. Of course some of them will go for meat, but some of them will go to homes that can afford to care for them. Post an honest and heartfelt ad. Post them all for sale, a set price per head, with full disclosure that you are having a hard time and have lost many and they need a new home.
> 
> Reduce your burden, no human, or family, can continue to live like that. You are killing yourself and fighting a losing battle. I know you inherited some of them, and there are emotional ties, but this is out of control. And please sell all the bucks and bucklings first, none should continue to breed in this state.


I sadly agree with the above. I'm so sorry that you lost so many, especially Autumn.
I wish you had a way to get a vet so they could have helped you with euthanasia for the dying ones.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck with the little one and the pregnancies.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, the baby is adorable and so glad, doing OK.


----------

